# Close the door dum dum!



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

This would qualify for one of those most embarrassing moments threads... I started to pull the 6420 out of the shop this past weekend so I could let it run while I started diagnosing an AC pump that does not engage. Shoulda closed the cab door... but I was planning to get right back out! Just caught the edge of the shop door frame and was instantly a 7500 piece puzzle.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Been there, done that!

Left the gull wing door on my BR780 up as I pulled out of the barn. Crunch. Had gotten distracted teaching a helper how to hook up the baler. $1200 later.....

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Shoulda closed the cab door... but I was planning to get right back out! Just caught the edge of the shop door frame and was instantly a 7500 piece puzzle.


Like the matchbooks say, "close cover before striking".  That makes me think of the former haytalk owner Jim Brown. I think it was a 55 series JD he was driving at the time and he left the door open and broke the glass and warped the door. Then he proceeded to complain how expensive it was to replace the door and what a rip off JD was for the doors being that expensive! Uh huh....

It doesn't take much Dana....I have broken out two back glasses in the last 25 years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

An open cab or truck door is just an invitation to my cows.

I can almost hear them talking among themselves.

*"Hey he left his door open, let's just go over there and see if we can ruin his day".*


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

You aren’t the first nor be the last. Maybe there is a reason the doors don’t have frames around the glass now. When you catch one you just break glass and won’t mess up the frame.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

...and it takes only an instant if inattentiveness to get to that horrible feeling.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

ozarkian said:


> An open cab or truck door is just an invitation to my cows.
> I can almost hear them talking among themselves.
> 
> *"Hey he left his door open, let's just go over there and see if we can ruin his day".*


Yep, last fall cows hip and my open door just as I was getting back into cab. She was headed south against a stationary north bound tractor door, looked like PA's, a million pieces. The only good part on my behalf, I had the dealer replace the glass. Seems as the repair persons were taking the glass out of the shipping crate to install, slipped out of one of their hands, another million pieces.  But not on my dime. 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Things like that are everyone's worst nightmare I have always worried about myself doing that exact same thing with a door ,. I have screwed up in a similar manner once or twice or more over the years


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Been there and done that....that 6420 is looking nice! Tapein' them wheels is fun ain't it....nice job. What ya got the hood off for?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Took the hood off to check valve clearances, cuz some dawg suggested I should . But also pulled the grill out and painted it, and replaced the H4's in the front. Also will be much easier if I need to chase wiring to figure out why that AC pump isn't getting voltage when I switch it on.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I don't feel quite so lonely now,,, my tractor doesn't have doors just a 360* view.. BUT one of my trucks did that to me a few years back, and it wasn't as cheap or easy as a piece of glass would have been ...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I would say the air conditioning works now lol.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Had a tractor windshield decide to make square marbles of itself and sit in my lap once.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

When I was in highschool during one winter we had 3 foot snow drifts on each side of the driveway. My parents had a conversion van that was their DD. I was backing it up, and not wanting to back into some snow I had the door open and was looking out behind me and next to me since they're difficult to see out of. Yep, snagged the door on the drift next to me while I was backing up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Took the hood off to check valve clearances, cuz some dawg suggested I should . But also pulled the grill out and painted it, and replaced the H4's in the front. Also will be much easier if I need to chase wiring to figure out why that AC pump isn't getting voltage when I switch it on.


Them valves needed a bit of tweaking didn't they Dana.....you find out what was up with the A/C?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Them valves needed a bit of tweaking didn't they Dana.....you find out what was up with the A/C?


I haven't actually checked the valves yet  .

No luck yet on the AC. Fuse tests good. Relay tests good. Switch tests good in Off/Winter/Summer positions, and I have 12 volts to the switch. But I never get voltage at the pump. Can't find much info out there and I'm about the end of my AC knowledge, which ain't much mind you. 

I did jumper 12 volts from the battery to pump lead, and the pump kicks on and runs fine so I'm pretty sure the system itself is OK. Just need to figure out if I have a bad temp sensor or if a controller is failing to send signal to the pump...


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Low pressure switch?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Wethay said:


> Low pressure switch?


I'm narrowed down to the pressure and temp switches I believe. Do you happen to know how this pressure switch functions? It's a two wire switch, and parts diagrams call it a dual pressure switch, so I'm assuming it is both a high and low pressure switch in one. I checked it for continuity on Saturday, which was negative. So I jumpered the connector on the harness as a quick test, but that didn't make a difference.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> I would say the air conditioning works now lol.


For another month or so anyway


----------

